# Metroid Prime Hunters Signatures



## duncanp

a mere hour and a half of work 









one more...


----------



## Rob

Ooh, very cool duncan! Nice one.

Rob


----------



## duncanp

one more for you all..


----------



## hot shot

excelent as always dude


----------



## FuryofNature

Very cool.....I can't do tht kinda thing so I'm always impressed when others can  Awesome.

_KA


----------



## duncanp

thanks very much


----------

